# Tiger Tank HeadLamp



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is my Tiger Headlamp.

I'm at that point where I had to choose a base tone for mien Tank
as some assemblies are at that stage of assembly. 

The clear lens inside is the front half was taken from a 'Googley' eye....funny
how odd items like that end up coming is use eventually :tongue:

I frosted the inside of the lens before gluing it all together. 

Cost: two cans of Dr. Pepper and one slightly bored girl friend 

Hope you like it!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

This Tiger is going to be impressive from what I'm seeing of your work so far. You are really knocking the lighting out of the park!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Dude! :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work. You might as well add the black-out cover retaining clip as its very obvious. Also the wires come out of a round conduit on the bottom of the mount, but the kit part is flat sided. Might as well cut that off and add a section of tube and a single scale jacketed wire to run across the hull top. Your working wires can go down into the tank hull.

You can see the clip here. The nice Schumo 1/16 lamps have the clip cast into the back housing of the light.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thank you DJ but last night I was burning the midnight oil.

In the pics I have seen it looks like the line that feeds the lamp is like a bent 
metal tubing like our modern EMT is that about it? as I was going to use fine
aluminum tubing, use one wire inside and treat the tubing as a ground.

I have the proper new electrical Cap location as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume on the real tank the electrical wires are in a metal tube and that is what you see on the top of the hull. 

Lookin Good!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks dj!


----------

